# PVC ammo trap plans



## shapedwoodslingshots (May 12, 2014)

*File Name*: PVC ammo trap plans

*File Submitter*: shapedwoodslingshots</p >

*File Submitted*: 08 Dec 2014

*File Category*: Slingshot Accessories

Plans for a simple PVC ammo trap which can be broken down for easy transport.

Click here to download this file


----------

